# Himalayan or Californian?



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey y'all! My dad bought this 3 month old girl from an FFA auction. She didnt place and he said she was the smallest. So I am wondering if she is a Himalayan or Californian. She was born at the end of Dec and as of today weighs 3 lbs. I will post some pictures. She seems long like a himi though. 

I will post several pictures so y'all can tell hopefully.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking lengthy here


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Comparison between her and 1 yr old 5 lb lionhead


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

I apologize for dumb upside down pictures :'(


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 26, 2013)

Id go with himi, at that size. Cutie!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry again


----------



## majorv (Mar 26, 2013)

She's got the head shape and stocky body of a Californian. Cals will get upwards of 10lbs grown and Himalayans only get to 3 1/2-4 lbs grown. Considering it came from an FFA kid and at 3 mos it's 3 lbs, I'd say Californian. I've raised both breeds.


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess time will tell


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Okie dokey thanks guys!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree californian


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

:yeahthat:Never really cared about our breeds, just like them happy and healthy.


----------

